# MBS-01 impressions



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

Let's get one thing clear...I'm a basshead not a audiophile!

Couldn't believe no one local had any speakers that could hold more than 10lbs. Had to order a set online. Didn't want to wait so I put speakers on a couple chairs(wife's gonna upset when she gets home).

These are some big bookshelve speakers! I like the look of the piano shine next the flat black case, the website photos don't do them justice. The grille's match nicely with both surfaces and attach with magnets like the PB13 for a very clean look.

Changed speaker settings to large since I only got a pair and turned off the PB's. Man, the Artison's sound terrible with no sub backing them up! Started off with the port open.

Selected a few songs;

Metaliica-One
Tool-Stinkfist
Beastie Boys-She's Crafty
Tone Loc-Funky Cold Medina
Queen-Bohemian Rhapsody
Primus-NIB
Braveheart-Revenge
We Were Soldiers-What is War
Executive Decision-The Map
Dances with Wolves-The Buffalo Hunt

As soon as "One" started I could hear a difference, James opens up the song, but when Kirk starts I could hear the reverberation from the guitar string/wire after the note had stopped. Then Lars jumps in with the kick drums, a surprising amount of bass! I could feel the thump 10ft away. The bass guitar at the beginning of NIB sounded awesome, every cord could be heard separately. When I hear this song in my truck the notes tend to run together.

They sound great up to about -10 of master volume, any higher and they get harsh. Probably has a lot to do with my room and all the reflective surfaces.

Tried them with the port blocked and prefer the sound with it open. They also blend seamlessly with the PB13's. Very nice speakers! Now I need to find a place for them, probably the extra room.


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

weeZ,

Thanks for taking the time to post your thoughts. :T


----------



## okron (Jan 9, 2008)

Keith
Thanks for the review, I'm considering some new surround speakers and these are a consideration although over my budget (but what's a budget for). I know these are new but hopefully there are a few more owners who will chime in.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Keith, thanks for the review. I am thinking about getting a set of the MTS-01's for mains, and add the rest later. could you comment a little more about their bass reproduction, with no sub? A little more Primus perhaps. I am just curious how they hold together with heavy electric bass, kick drum and crunchy guitars all going at the same time. 

You initially said :"They sound great up to about -10 of master volume, any higher and they get harsh. Probably has a lot to do with my room and all the reflective surfaces."
now that you've had them for a little while I wonder if they have broken in at all, you know, smoothed out, opened up...

And also if it's not too much could you post some pics? I want the black but have only seen photo's of the rosenut. Thanks bud,
Greg


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

PB13 for size comparison









To be honest I haven't listened to them much since the initial audition, they are going into another room that isn't complete yet and they were in the way with the temporary setup.



> just curious how they hold together with heavy electric bass, kick drum and crunchy guitars all going at the same time.


To me they seemed to handle the the lower/mid ranges of the above instruments better than the highs, but maybe it's like you say, they haven't been broken in properly yet. Rush's YYZ, Metallica's Anesthesia/Whiplash and Hit the Lights, Pantara's Walk, Primus' Sgt Baker, the lows/mids were awesome! but on songs were the lead/rhythm guitars start jammin' the highs were just too much, it's hard explain.

The Artison's produced a cleaner sound with the highs during the A/B comparison, but lows were much better with the MBS'.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you played with the "Tweeter attenuation switch"? from what you say,and what I read in the description @ SVS that may help tame the highs for you.
Thanks for posting the pics, the black looks great! 
Nice sub(s) by the way... are you trying to encourage the house to "settle" or what! ....awesome.:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

> Nice sub(s) my the way... are you trying to encourage the house to "settle" or what! ....awesome.


:hsd:


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

The ultra/2 started the settling, dual PB's finished it off.



> Have you played with the "Tweeter attenuation switch"?


Didn't know there was such a thing, I'll have t give it a go.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

With Greg's comment about the attenuator I set them up again for some play time. Once everyone is gone I'll rock, then post my observations.


----------



## Funkmonkey (Jan 13, 2008)

excellent. I wonder how much of a difference that will make. (I have wood floors too.) Yours have been the only comments (although there are very few out there) that seem to have been less enthusiastic about the MBS. In my mind that makes them more accurate, less prone to fanboyism... Thanks for giving them a second listen, for those of us that are on the fence about buying a set...


----------

